# Studying for Protection



## eatsleep (Jan 24, 2019)

I wanted to get some input on how you are preparing when it comes to protection, since it seems this is the most difficult section on the exam i've started dedicating  some more time to it. In terms of the actual exam, are questions more conceptual or mathmatical? It seems like so much of the literature focuses on concepts. I know the practice exams avaliable arent really a good indication, but the protection questions they do have are mostly conceptual.


----------



## Nashi (Feb 1, 2019)

I didn't do well on protection last time. I'm working my way through the book "Fundamentals of Power System Protection"... there are actual problems in it. Also, I'm working on Zach's problems and the problems in the study guides. They can give you math and conceptual problems.


----------



## ellen3720 (Feb 2, 2019)

I had the hardest time coming up with references for Protection. It seemed like everything was either far too detailed and I would get lost, or not detailed enough.

I had Power System Relaying by Horowitz from a graduate class I took previously. The first few chapters were very helpful for me. Mostly conceptual, but enough examples to put the concepts to practice.


----------



## Messi (Feb 4, 2019)

Did anyone study from the IEEE buff book ? I haven't taken a look at it but I believe it wont explain concepts like in a textbook. Can anyone who has reviewed it share their experience ?


----------



## lador (Feb 7, 2019)

Nashi said:


> I didn't do well on protection last time. I'm working my way through the book "Fundamentals of Power System Protection"... there are actual problems in it. Also, I'm working on Zach's problems and the problems in the study guides. They can give you math and conceptual problems.


I also bought "Fundamentals of Power System Protection" but it did not come with solution manual for the problems at the end  of each chapter.  Do you happen to have the solution manual or know where I can purchase one?


----------



## Nashi (Feb 13, 2019)

Unfortunately I don't have solutions manual. The quizzes they give you answers for at the back of book. but the end of the chapter questions I cant find the solution to check mine. Its frustrating.


----------

